

Show HN: Retina Twitter Chrome Extension - jordn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/retina-twitter/hgdfdmoaogekkpncleidmpddpijgeakp

======
jordn
Creator here. Just made this to scratch my own annoying itch that Twitter
still looks so crap on retina displays.

It's super simple right now, just replaces the 48px avatars with their 73px
versions. There's generally a bigger version of profile pics too but those
don't keep to the square ratio so not using those yet.

It's my first attempt at a chrome extension. Pull requests _highly_ welcome:
[https://github.com/jordn/retina-twitter](https://github.com/jordn/retina-
twitter)

------
skierandcoder
I was just thinking that the pics on twitter look horribly low resolution.
Good job!

